# Search capability for Now Showing



## dpoznan (Sep 7, 2009)

I have many Tivo files on my networked PC as well as many mpg files. In fact hundreds that I would like to be able to select to view via my Tivo. Have you ever tried paging through the list in order to find the program you want to view? Plus get to the "The"s all grouped together. 

I really want a search mechanism to locate programs by title or director or actor. I have had to resort to creating folders that collect title by letter group.

Is this feature in the works or already available, but not known to me?


----------

